# STRATO Server / Domain - Hände weg!



## bohlen (21. März 2005)

Hallo!

    Ich möchte mit Euch meine frische Erfahrung mit "STRATO" teilen.

    Kurze Vorgeschichte:
    Seit 17 Mai 2002 bin ich ein Besitzer einer ****.com Domain wo ich ganz klein bei Provider www.all-inkl.de (Sharedserver) angefangen habe. Meine Webseite wurde so groß (20.000 aktive User), das ich nicht mehr auf einem Sharedserver bleiben konnte (zur großen Serverbelastung) und musste anfangs des Monat März 2005 umziehen. Ich habe daraufhin einen anderen Provider gefunden und meine Probleme geschildert. Der Provider www.*******.de wo ich umziehen wollte, sicherte mir zu, meine Webseite wäre dort gut aufgehoben. In Falle einer größeren Belastung, werde ich automatisch auf einen anderen Server umziehen.
 Innerhalb von 2 Tagen wurde meine Domain ****.com von all-inkl zum webspace-verkauf transferiert und connectet. Nach 3 Tagen ohne Vorwarnung wurde meine Webseite einfach abgeschaltet! Einige Stunden später erhielt ich folgende E-Mail:


> leider musste unsere Technik soeben feststellen, dass Ihre Website einen Server-LOAD von 5500.0 – 6000.0 verursacht hat. Dies war bereits an mehreren Tagen der Fall. Die normale Server-LOAD beträgt ca. 0.5 - 4.5.
> Um weitere Kunden nicht zu schädigen, sind wir aufgrund der hohen http- und mySQL-Zugriff gezwungen Ihren Web-Zugang zu sperren. Wir empfehlen Ihnen aufgrund der hohen Auslastung Ihrer Website dringend einen eigenen Server.
> Vielen Dank.
> Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, steht Ihnen unser Team gerne zur Verfügung.


    Der Provider bietet keine eigene Server an! Daher habe etwas anderes gesucht und Strato gefunden.

    STRATO Problem:
 Dort habe ich Strato Power Server (Rootserver) bestellt. Innerhalb dieser Zeitraum (10 Tage!) konnte "Strato" meine Domain nicht umziehen. Der Grund wurde mir nicht genannt. Als Antwort wurde mir mitgeteilt, die haben 10 Tage Zeit, ich soll geduldig sein. Ich habe täglich mit Strato und bisherigen Provider telefoniert und nach den Ursachen gesucht. Beide Provider hatten von mir KK Antrag erhalten, meine Telefonate kosteten mich über 30 Euro! Es hat sich ergeben, Strato meldete sich nicht bei dem bisherigen Provider. Nun letztlich wurde meine Domain am 10.03.2005 zur Strato umgezogen. Als ich den Server Online gestellt habe wurde mir klar, was ich bestellt hatte. Probleme mit VISAS Administrationstool (Demoversion), Probleme mit Server (eigener Strato Kern) Als ich Support angerufen habe, wurde mir gesagt " Sie sollten sich selbst helfen, das ist Ihr Problem" Die haben sofort eine Kündigung von mir erhalten und ein KK Antrag.
    Obwohl Strato mir folgende Nachricht am 17.03.2005 zugeschickt hat:


> Die Domain wurde bereits gekündigt und der Registrarlock aufgehoben. Sie können nun einen Providerwechsel durchführen


  Wurde das Registrar-Lock bis heute nicht aufgehoben. Ich habe lediglich heute neue Nachricht erhalten:


> Wir haben den Vorgang geprüft. Die Domain *****.com ist am 10.03.05 durch einen Providerwechsel in den STRATO-Firmenverbund umgezogen. Der Umzug Ihrer Domain kann erst nach Ablauf der 60-Tagesperrfrist erfolgen. Die Sperrfrist ist eine Richtlinie der ICANN (Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers), die übergreifend für alle Registrare von internationalen Domains gilt, und besagt, dass nach einem Providerwechsel 60 Tage kein erneuter Providerwechsel veranlasst werden kann.
> Für weitere Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gern zur Verfügung.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Fr. Engel
> ...


    Dan habe ich bei ICANN nachgeschaut ob das richtig ist: 
http://www.icann.org/transfers/policy-12jul04.htm

    Und festgestellt, dass tatsächlich eine Sperrfrist vorliegt jedoch mit Ausnahme!
 Sobald der Umzug durchgeführt worden ist, werde ich für 60 tage nicht in der Lage sein, einen weiteren Umzug meiner Domain vornehmen. Davon ausgenommen ist ein Umzug zurück zum vorherigen Registrar, falls sich beide Registrare hiermit einverstanden erklären oder ein Beschluss zur Beilegung einer bestehenden Streitigkeit dies anordnet.

 Ich habe heute bei Strato angerufen und auf die Möglichkeit zurück zum bisherigen Provider hingewiesen. Mein bisheriger Provider hat damit kein Problem.
 Die Leute von Strato haben mir versucht zu erklären dass der Bisheriger Provider eben die Strato sind. Die sehen keine Möglichkeit meine Domain freizugeben weil die gesetzlich verpflichtet sind was natürlich völliger quatsch ist.
 Hätte ich die Domain neu bestellt, das ist was anderes, meine Domain ist seit 2002 mein Eigentum. Ich habe auch heute mit Cronon AG telefoniert, dort werden die Registrare durch Strato abgewickelt, die Leute dort können auch nicht nachvollziehen was "Strato" damit bewirken will. 
    Mir wurde seitens der Strato angeboten, die Kündigung wieder aufzuheben und den Vertrag mindestens 60 Tage weiter zu laufen.

    Fazit: Strato ist schon das letzte Mist!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. März 2005)

Ja, das ist sicherlich bitter - aber wovon willst du ausgehen? Strato bietet viel Leistung für extrem wenig Geld an - und das hast du ja gewollt, da du dort ansonsten nicht bestellt hättest - das Support dann kostenpflichtig ist und ein Mitarbeiter sich nur bedingt durch die große Kundenzahl um "Einzelschicksale" kümmern kann, ist verständlich.

Bitte Strato einfach, die DNS-Einträge auf den neuen Provider zu setzen und dann sollte alles klappen.


----------

